# Agressive whilst on the lead when only i am holding her!



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Help!
My 16 month old female V has on a few occasions turned aggressive towards other dogs whilst on the lead.
We had been walking with five of our regular friends whom we meet almost twice a week and we'd stopped after about a half an hour after a pleasant playfull no issues walk, for a drink at the cafe staying outside.
We all put the dogs on their leads and it was then that she started growling,barking and generally aggressive. I corrected her and removed her from the area and one of the other owners took her lead and she was fine, she has also been fine no issues when my husband walks her on the lead.
So the issue is me! 
Everyone has been understanding and encouraging as i am being treated for breast cancer at the moment and they believe that she can sense this and is being protective, however it's not pleasant experience and I'm getting reluctant to meet up!
Just to add whilst out yesterday i meet another smaller dog whilst waking off leash and i was able to pet him with her only jumping up for some of her own fuss, there was no sign of aggression.
Many thanks for any advise in advance.
Becky & Anwen


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you enjoy the meet ups, I would continue with them.
Your friends are understanding, so when you stop at a café switch dogs with one of them. This alone may get her out of the habit of protecting you. If it doesn't, you can start working with her to correct the problem, after your treatment has ended.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Couldn't see any 'aggressiveness' with your Anwen when we bumped into you this morning at Pontcanna!!!
Quite the contrary, I think she was quite the lady, even with our Brook's 'interest' in her!!! 
Maybe it's the friends you walk with!!! Get her hunting she looks a great pup, unleash her talents!! 

Nice to meet you, good luck with your treatment.

Hobbsy1010

PS.
You had your backs turned when the tree went down!!!!! Doooohhoo :-\


----------

